

3D printed car is strong as steel, half the weight and nearing production - NLPsajeeth
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-02/28/3d-printed-car

======
hobs
Could they really make the journey listed (San Fran to New York) with just 45
litres (~12 gallons) of ethanol with that vehicle? That's pretty impressive
whether or not it lives up to the safety considerations.

